# Lowrance VS Hummingbird



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I’d stick with the HB. A lot of bass guys say the shallow water performance of the HB side scan is superior. Plus you’re already familiar with the HB menu layouts (which get criticized but I don’t think are that bad).


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

For 98.6 percent of my fishing, having a fish finder is not going to change my spots as I've "mapped out" my spots over half a century of fishing the same waters.
I do expect that I might see a spot or two that I've missed though.

The GPS/finder will help fishing the Pacific coast and a couple lakes I fish for Lake Trout, (Mackinaw) and Sturgeon in the Sacramento river. These trips only happen a few times a year and some times not even that because I don't use a fly rod for them 

I might be a gear junky?


----------

